# Presuppositionalist apologetics and quantum physics



## Peairtach (Mar 23, 2010)

How do presuppositional apologists respond, when arguing to the God of Scripture from the laws of logic, to claims that quantum mechanics - or particles according to quantum mechanics - contradict(s) the laws of logic, and that the laws of logic, or at least the second and third laws of logic, are therefore merely human mental constructs?


----------



## toddpedlar (Mar 23, 2010)

Um, the quantum mechanical view of particles/waves is completely consistent with logic... there's nothing there for a presuppositionalist (or otherwise) to object to.


----------



## ValiantforTruth (Mar 23, 2010)

I do QM professionally. The correct answer would be that nothing in QM contradicts the laws of logic. It may contradict our intuition, and it certainly contradicts a strictly mechanistic view of cause and effect, but it has nothing to do with logic. Regarding your example, whether something behaves as a wave or a particle depends on the experiment you are doing (which is included in the formalism).

Quantum theory is the most rigorous, precise, and thoroughly verified formalism in the history of science. It is a marvelous testimony to the majesty of our Creator!


----------



## jwright82 (Mar 24, 2010)

Richard Tallach said:


> How do presuppositional apologists respond, when arguing to the God of Scripture from the laws of logic, to claims that quantum mechanics - or particles according to quantum mechanics - contradict(s) the laws of logic, and that the laws of logic, or at least the second and third laws of logic, are therefore merely human mental constructs?


I believe I understand what you are getting at. In the christian worldview logic takes on a different meaning than in a materialistic worldview. In the materialistic worldview the movement of neurons and psycho/physiological chemichals are all that logic can be, nothing more or else it would not be materialistic. In the christian worldview the very nature of logic takes on a whole new meaning it is a reflection of God's charector, and therefore not reduced to material forces alone. I think this is what you are getting at, if not than let me know.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Mar 24, 2010)

Basically there is no problem as long as the view of quantum mechanics being argued for does not imply being from non being or uncaused events, then there is no problem at all. If it does, then just show that both concepts are just inherently nonsense.


----------



## Matthew1034 (Apr 19, 2010)

The person who believes QM disproves the transcendent nature of the laws of logic says, "See! An electron exists as a wave and a particle! Therefore, the logical law of identity does not apply to the electron."

Why this is bad thinking: Is the electron an elephant? Or a book? Or a photon? No? Well, then, the law of identity still stands. Wave-particle duality is consistent with the nature of the electron and does not impede the law of identity.


----------

